# Operating cost of loader backhoe?



## eortheain (Oct 9, 2003)

Guys,

I'm thinking about buying a loader backhoe and use it to push a 14' snowpusher. 

The machine I have in mind is a Cat 430 (or something similarly sized from Deere, JCB, Case, Komatsu, or New Holland).

The machine would be used mostly (by far) in the winter. On an annual basis, I figure about 150 hours of snow work in the winter, 50 hours other work (landscaping, plumbing) during the rest of the year.

I'm thinking that I would be best off buying an used machine; maybe a '95 with 2000 hours on the meter. I'd use the machine for 5 years, after that I'd either sell it or keep it as a backup machine.

What kind of regular operating cost should I expect from a '95 machine with 2000 hours on the meter and used for 200 hours per year? Is a '95 machine likely to need any major repairs between 2000 and 3000 hours? 

Thanks for any thoughts!


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

well 2K hours is not really alot of hours for a used machine I never really thought of that with my machine.


----------

